# IVF and Fertility Information Days Edinburgh and Glasgow 26th / 27th March 2011



## DeeA (Feb 1, 2011)

GCRM and the Natural Fertility Centre are jointly hosting these 2 events in Glasgow & Edinburgh on 26th & 27th March 2011:

*An All-Round Approach to Fertility & IVF

Sat 26th March 2011 - Ramada Jarvis Hotel, Ingram St, Glasgow 1.30-4.30pm
Sun 27th March 2011 - Apex Hotel, Grassmarket, Edinburgh 10am-2pm
*
The Natural Fertility Centre has teamed up with GCRM (Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine) to offer the unique chance to meet and speak with experts in IVF and natural fertility support.

At each event, you will have the opportunity to:

* Listen to a talk by Professor Richard Fleming (Scientific Director at GCRM) about his latest research on the Anti-Mullerian Hormone (AMH), and talks by other members of his medical team on the GCRM's approach to IVF and the IVF process.
* Find out how the natural treatment methods on offer at The Natural Fertility Centre could help you improve your fertility, and how they can be used alongside medical fertility treatments.
* Meet the staff from both centres, who will be available to answer your questions and offer advice on the next steps in your fertility journey.

More details at http://www.thenaturalfertilitycentre.com/2011/02/fertility-event/

/links


----------

